# guitar recording equipment.



## isaac_fox (Aug 30, 2010)

i have been thinking about recording some of my stuff and posting to the main site, but i dont want it to sound like crap cuz of the stuff im using to record it. not that im that good anyway. but what kind of equipment do you usually use to record guitars and put them on a computer? i want something thats good but not to high in price, i wont be recording often.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

So just some decent quality USB mic or something?  A blue snowball would probably be good if it's not too expensive for you.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 2, 2010)

Something like this maybe? 
http://www.amazon.com/LightSnake-ST...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1283482061&sr=8-3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Something like this maybe?
> http://www.amazon.com/LightSnake-ST...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1283482061&sr=8-3


 
he didn't specify electric, and without a decent DAW you wouldn't be able to get a very good sound from that...  i don't know what he has...

Audacity is OK if you're using a mic, but I wouldn't tap straight in...  if you have something like garageband or better, that's a different story.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 2, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> he didn't specify electric, and without a decent DAW you wouldn't be able to get a very good sound from that...  i don't know what he has...
> 
> Audacity is OK if you're using a mic, but I wouldn't tap straight in...  if you have something like garageband or better, that's a different story.


 *shrugs* I'm just throwin' shit out there.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *shrugs* I'm just throwin' shit out there.


 
It may be perfect for isaac's purposes...  I don't know...  It'd certainly be cheaper than what I suggested...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 3, 2010)

Sometimes it's best to record a direct signal then either re-amp it and mic your amp, or just use something like Amplitube for your distortion/effects.

What's your budget?


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 8, 2010)

a good mic is all you really need.


----------



## Jude (Sep 8, 2010)

Yup. I tried doing something like this before, and I just used a rock band mic and planted it directly in front of a guitar amp.
That's me being a mega cheap ass though.


----------



## Aden (Sep 8, 2010)

SM-57.


----------



## isaac_fox (Sep 8, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Yup. I tried doing something like this before, and I just used a rock band mic and planted it directly in front of a guitar amp.
> That's me being a mega cheap ass though.



so i culd just kinda plug my guitar hero mic into the computer?

im playing an electric. its an ESP LTD M-200FM


----------



## Jude (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah. I don't really recommend it, though. The quality is alright at best. But it's not bad either. Just plug it in the USB port on the computer and record it with Audacity.

Again, that's me being a mega cheap ass.


----------



## isaac_fox (Sep 8, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Yeah. I don't really recommend it, though. The quality is alright at best. But it's not bad either. Just plug it in the USB port on the computer and record it with Audacity.
> 
> Again, that's me being a mega cheap ass.



well, i only have $2.43 right now.and its not like im going to send it to any1


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> SM-57.


 
Outdated.  Electrovoice's N/DYM mics are much better than shure's SM mics...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 9, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Outdated.  Electrovoice's N/DYM mics are much better than shure's SM mics...


 
Shure Beta mics > all


----------



## Aden (Sep 9, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Outdated.  Electrovoice's N/DYM mics are much better than shure's SM mics...


 
On the other hand, you can find the Shures for cheaper, they're built like tanks, and they're much more industry-proven. Haven't had a chance to test the N/D478 personally so I couldn't comment about sound quality though. :c


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> they're much more industry-proven.


 
Steam engine vs. horse drawn carriage.

Or internal combustion engine vs. steam engine...

"industry proven" may have some worth, because you know it'll be able to to what it has been doing for a long time...  but there's a bit of a danger in sticking to only what has been around for several decades...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 10, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Steam engine vs. horse drawn carriage.
> 
> Or internal combustion engine vs. steam engine...
> 
> "industry proven" may have some worth, because you know it'll be able to to what it has been doing for a long time...  but there's a bit of a danger in sticking to only what has been around for several decades...


 
There's a reason people still use them decades later you know...

The Shure Beta 57 is the most versatile mic I've ever used. It works amazing for anything.


----------

